# ford 4000 3 cylinder diesel wiring diagra



## rpc (Sep 28, 2015)

HI looking for ford 4000 3 cylinder diesel 1975 diagram.
Regards
Ray


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ray,

Good to have you here at the tractor forum.

See attached diagrams. The A&B diagram is for British and Belgium made tractors to meet European requirements. The C diagram is for US made tractors.

PS - You posted in the Ford/Jacobsen riding mower forum. It would be better to post a Ford 4000 question in the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.


----------

